# Freemasonry Stereotypes from non brothers



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 16, 2013)

A big masonic and Scottish rite stereotype for people i personally know , and who obviously have no clue about the craft, is they think FreeMasons are a Protestant, W.A.S.P. Organization or fraternity. They also think the Scottish Rite is for Protestant Scottish Men. Im part Italian American and German American and proud of both Masonry has deep roots in Italy, Bavaria, Germany ect. And Europe as a whole. Has anyone else ever experience ignorant non brothers who lack knowledge in their daily travels ?


----------



## Rob427W (Dec 16, 2013)

The Illuminati being associated with the Freemasons is something I hear a whole lot about from patients, almost on a daily basis.

Because of that only two people in the whole clinic are aware that I am a Mason.  I don't want them to feel a certain way about me.


----------



## j_gimpy (Dec 16, 2013)

I hear the Illuminati/NWO stuff a lot from my friends, which I think is partially due to my age. Being only 20 my friends buy into a lot of that stuff pretty easily. I explain the reality of it to them, which is good enough for most. However, for those who prefer fantasy I just nod, smile, and say "Yep. World domination, one pancake breakfast and college scholarship at a time." or "Of course we had the National Treasure! It's a shame we swindled it all, though. Now we have to have spaghetti dinners to afford new carpet." It at least gets a chuckle.


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 16, 2013)

I also have a lot of Irish American Catholic friends who I assume we raised not like Protestantism, because of the whole Ireland vs England, Catholic vs Protestant thing. A few of them are knights of a Colombus members. I think the Catholic church has , in years past , shined a dim light on freemasonry. I also get a lot of "Freemasonry thats is own religion right ?! "  I explain to them its not the case at all we all believe I'm a higher power and great architect of the universe.


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 16, 2013)

Its amazing how the tv and media , especially , YouTube and Internet have a lot of very negative opinions about freemasonry. I have seen all the documentaries and mason movies out there. I personally have a strong interest in the esoteric freemasonry, and the occult , and I believe that had a lot to do with my interest in the craft, so in a way it drew me in not shunned me away. I like secrets and society's . I enjoy being a part of an ancient brotherhood.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 16, 2013)

Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason said:


> we all believe I'm a higher power and great architect of the universe.


Good to meet you, then!  :wink:


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 16, 2013)

Haha typo sorry I'm on my iphone "We all believe in , not I'm " lol


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 16, 2013)

Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason said:


> Haha typo sorry I'm on my iphone "We all believe in , not I'm " lol



You and Bro. Bill have a lot in common then...


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 16, 2013)

Rob427W said:


> The Illuminati being associated with the Freemasons is something I hear a whole lot about from patients, almost on a daily basis.
> 
> Because of that only two people in the whole clinic are aware that I am a Mason.  I don't want them to feel a certain way about me.



I hear ya sometimes its just not worth people feeling a certain way about you because of their ignorance and lack of knowledge about the craft


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 16, 2013)

j_gimpy said:


> I hear the Illuminati/NWO stuff a lot from my friends, which I think is partially due to my age. Being only 20 my friends buy into a lot of that stuff pretty easily. I explain the reality of it to them, which is good enough for most. However, for those who prefer fantasy I just nod, smile, and say "Yep. World domination, one pancake breakfast and college scholarship at a time." or "Of course we had the National Treasure! It's a shame we swindled it all, though. Now we have to have spaghetti dinners to afford new carpet." It at least gets a chuckle.



Kill them with kindness and comedy love the approach lol


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 16, 2013)

Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason said:


> ...a Protestant, W.A.S.P. Organization...


As a young man, this is exactly what I thought Freemasonry was. Why? Because it described every Mason I'd ever met, and pretty much all of them in my home-town. They never talked about the reality, so it wasn't until much later in life that I learned differently. When the truth was revealed, I began looking for a mentor and eventually petitioned.


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 17, 2013)

Does anyone ever not go into detail talking about freemasonry with someone because you don't want them involved, because they seem like a jerk about the craft ? Sometimes I wont talk to that person about it because I don't think they are worthy to join our brotherhood. But If they flat out asked me to become a brother thats different.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Dec 17, 2013)

What I've heard is "They're still around?"


----------



## nfasson (May 15, 2014)

I usually find that they cling to these conspiracy theories bc it's easier to blame a shadowy world dominating organization for their problems than the fact that they only really have themselves to blame.

The Fundamentalist Christian hatred of Freemasonry, however, is more baffling to me, but I guess they hate anything that promotes reason and logic over blind acceptance. I feel sorry for these people bc they are so easily manipulated.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg (May 15, 2014)

As a former fundamentalist Christian I understand their dislike for freemasonry. Most of what was said was outright lies or conspiracy speculation that suited the needs of those with an agenda as leaders in the church. It also helped "prove" their understanding of the "end times" and the book of Revelation. The Freemasons and the NWO fit the ideal "bad guys".

To be honest, I'm actually surprised to hear of so many fundamentalist Christians who are also Freemasons since I remember that a big part of fundamentalism is that Christians aren't suppose to fellowship with unbelievers (or non-fundamentalist Christians for that matter). Dominionism played a big part and we were constantly told that Christians were to win the world for Jesus and were supposed to rule and reign in the earth.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 15, 2014)

Yeah everyone at my work calls it illuminati and also devil worshippers. It's getting real annoying what can I tell them to get them off my back and maybe help then understand the craft better


----------



## MarkR (May 16, 2014)

Have them read Is It True What They Say About Freemasonry by Arturo DeHoyos, S. Brent Morris and Jim Tresner.  Or read it yourself so you are armed with the counter arguments.

However, don't expect much.  I've found those who are invested in anti-Masonry don't want to hear any evidence to the contrary.  They're absolutely convinced that they're right, and as for you, they'll either say that you aren't high-ranking enough to know the truth, or they'll say "of course you deny it; you swore to never reveal the truth."  They have constructed a "heads I win, tails you lose" scenario for themselves, so I just don't debate with them.


----------



## Brother JC (May 16, 2014)

It's not worth arguing about, especially before you've even become a member.


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 16, 2014)

Yeah I might just have to read that book thank you very much. I'll just do what I do and ignore the haters


----------



## rpbrown (May 16, 2014)

I really had to laugh yesterday. I dropped my bike of for some repairs to a guy that is a leader in our church. Now, he is one of those that thinks we are all of the stereotype. However, in our conversation, he asked if I would be going on the ride to benefit the SR hospital this weekend. I told him that I was working and couldn't make it.
 Then I asked him, "if you are so against Masons, why are you supporting the SR?" His comment was that the SR had nothing to do with Masonry but was to help children with bone and muscle issues.
 At this point I was trying to decide if I told him the truth, whether he would still attend to support the hospital. I decided to chance it and said, you know that SR are an appendent body of Masons and, up until last year, were totally supported by Masons. Then I said that until not too long ago, to have a child admitted, they had to be recommended by a Mason. 
 At first, I thought he was going to call me a liar and I would have to prove it to him. Then as the converstion went on, I was thinking he was not going to go to the ride. Toward the end of the conversation, his comment was " maybe I have mis-judged the Masons". I asked him how long he had known me and he said about 15 years. I said you have known I was a Mason all along and I have never denied it. I am also a SR Mason, that is what we do. Do you think I would be associated with those that are as everyone perceives? His comment, well I guess not. 
 Hope he has fun on the ride.


----------



## dfreybur (May 16, 2014)

Backwoodslion said:


> ... what can I tell them to get them off my back ...



It's not sane to believe conspiracy theories.  I will add you to my list of folks who I pray for their mental healing.

It's close to the only response I ever give to any anti.


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 16, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> It's not sane to believe conspiracy theories.  I will add you to my list of folks who I pray for their mental healing.
> 
> It's close to the only response I ever give to any anti.


Thank you very much


----------



## BroBook (May 16, 2014)

And for the record freemasonry has no need for any one to apologized for us we good for real !!!


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## RyanC (May 17, 2014)

Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason said:


> A big masonic and Scottish rite stereotype for people i personally know , and who obviously have no clue about the craft, is they think FreeMasons are a Protestant, W.A.S.P. Organization or fraternity. They also think the Scottish Rite is for Protestant Scottish Men. Im part Italian American and German American and proud of both Masonry has deep roots in Italy, Bavaria, Germany ect. And Europe as a whole. Has anyone else ever experience ignorant non brothers who lack knowledge in their daily travels ?


While around the world what you say is true, Freemasonry has been a huge spectrum of many people. Here in the US that has been hardly the truth, for much of the 1800-1950 catholics in many place where not welcomed to join the fraternity. A Past Master of my Lodge who like me is also Catholic said when he when to the archives and read meeting minutes it was alway the same thing, when a Catholic name appeared for vote to join he would always be black balled. He said one man applied every year for ten years before the vote went in his favor. That begin said times have changed and will continue to change, as we see in today's time in MOST place Freemasonry is practiced the way it should have always been and we judge a man on who he is not how he was born.


----------



## Brother JC (May 18, 2014)

A "Catholic name?" I'm not sure what that means. Smith, Jones, Bergoglio, Ratzinger?


----------



## BryanMaloney (May 19, 2014)

Obviously, a Catholic name is one of the "eee" names, "O'Reilly", "Maloney", "Scarapelli", "O'Banon"--never mind.


----------



## BryanMaloney (May 19, 2014)

Look up the Monty Python sketch "How to recognize a Freemason". I won't post a link here since the video includes animated bewbies, and some might find that offensive.


----------



## RyanC (May 19, 2014)

trysquare said:


> A "Catholic name?" I'm not sure what that means. Smith, Jones, Bergoglio, Ratzinger?


The name of the thread is stereotypes, so as not to be PC but keeping these thread REAL, I think you know what I mean and BryanMaloney did a good job in explaining it. It is easy to say why this stereotypes are wrong or no longer correct, but it is harder to say why they are right. Most stereotypes come with a hint of truth too. In many place in the USA we are seperating our selfs for the perceived thoughts behind this stereotypes, but in some state that could be farther than the truth. Prejudices to Catholic and immigrants as a whole was very real in the Freemasons of the USA, just as prejudices toward man of Color is still held in some place in the country within the fraternity.


----------



## kmjn@tz (May 21, 2014)

Hey brothers...
Down here in Tanzania this is also the case.. I remember to have pass by a group of people more often in an arranged public meeting telling people about freemasonry and kind'f link it with superstitious cult... Wat a came to realise is that it is real a public will speak whatever they want to speak and so if they fed themselves with wrong answers already it is real hard to convince them otherwise may be they decide to change their percepectives...  But i geuss it is good to tell truth and stand by it to anybody who speak ill about mason whenever necessary lol!.


----------



## Levelhead (Jun 12, 2014)

I just dont talk about it to anyone. Nor do i tell anyone i am part of. Im humble and are a part of , for me and not for anyone else. Most people whom i noticed brag about it or make it well known are usually in it for personal gain. I dont deal with peoples conversations and stupidity because i dont talk about it. When i hear people talking about false pretences i just chuckle and listen. Then go about my business.


----------



## nfasson (Jul 2, 2014)

I like to lean in real close, then whisper "Hail Hydra." That really confuses them.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Jul 2, 2014)

The only thing I absolutely don't like is when they start with "Oh you are still young and only in the lower degrees now, wait till you get to the higher degrees, it's there where things get bad" 




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroBook (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes, and I  wonder since they have access to " rituals" did they not read the prayer and charge of the first degree, how someone come back in the higher[sic] houses and say oh by the way we serve .....


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## jmiluso (Jul 6, 2014)

I am very proud of being a mason, I don't go around bragging about it or anything like that. But when somebody sees my MM ring or the shirt I am wearing that my lodge has supplied to us, I am happy to answer any questions they have. I joined masonry to help my fellow man and myself in life. Everybody joins for there own reasons and I feel every reason is valid for that person. I don't think a brother should go around advertising he is a mason, but I don't see a problem with being proud of being a mason either.

Bro Joe Miluso


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## SkiKing76 (Jul 6, 2014)

this kind of stuff applies to other groups as well...for those of us who are members of college greek letter fraternities, the public views us as drunken rapists.  Are there bad apples? Sure...no different than any group or organization...but I find I talk less about my college fraternity days with outsiders than I do my masonic membership.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 13, 2014)

nfasson said:


> I usually find that they cling to these conspiracy theories bc it's easier to blame a shadowy world dominating organization for their problems than the fact that they only really have themselves to blame.
> 
> The Fundamentalist Christian hatred of Freemasonry, however, is more baffling to me, but I guess they hate anything that promotes reason and logic over blind acceptance. I feel sorry for these people bc they are so easily manipulated.
> 
> ...


From what I have gathered so far is that the main thing that some Christian denominations have against Masonry is that we give equal rights and respect to all religions and do not promote Christianity above others. JMO.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 13, 2014)

The one that leaves me scratching my head is that we supposedly offer a different path to salvation. Really? I must have missed that Degree.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 25, 2014)

I wear my Masonic ring and shirts constantly in public. So far I have had no responses negative or otherwise. However, if someone does not like them.....tough. I'm very honored and proud to be a member of the Brotherhood.


----------



## Rick Carver (Aug 25, 2014)

They didn’t tell me when I became an Entered Apprentice.
They didn’t tell me when I became a Fellow Craft.
They didn’t tell me when I became a Master Mason.
They didn’t tell me when I became a Royal Arch Mason.
They didn’t tell me at Council, Chapter or Commandary.
They didn’t tell me when I took the Scottish Rite Degrees.
They didn’t tell me when I joined KYCH.
They didn’t tell me when I was awarded the 33°.
They didn’t tell me when I became Worshipful Master of my Lodge.
They didn’t tell me when I served as District Deputy Grand Master.
They didn’t tell me when I became Grand Master.
When the hell do I get in on all the secret plans for Masons to take over the world?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 23, 2014)

Rick Carver said:


> They didn’t tell me when I became an Entered Apprentice.
> They didn’t tell me when I became a Fellow Craft.
> They didn’t tell me when I became a Master Mason.
> They didn’t tell me when I became a Royal Arch Mason.
> ...


Exactly! Isn't it strange that these non-Masons know all about these nefarious plans of ours but the millions of Masons around the world are completely in the dark concerning these things?


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 23, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Exactly! Isn't it strange that these non-Masons know all about these nefarious plans of ours but the millions of Masons around the world are completely in the dark concerning these things?



Yeah, they know everything, apparently, except the truth. It's easy to hoodwink others when you're hoodwinked yourself.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 25, 2014)

You mean to tell me that after all the money I paid after all the hard work and studying I did there's no sugarplum fairy , I don't get out of speeding tickets , the degrees don't go all the way to 360 they stop at 33 , I don't grow horns and develop the ability to fly ...oh that's rights you only learn about that after you become part of the inner circle lol smh..oh well


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 25, 2014)

mrpierce17 said:


> You mean to tell me that after all the money I paid after all the hard work and studying I did there's no sugarplum fairy , I don't get out of speeding tickets , the degrees don't go all the way to 360 they stop at 33 , I don't grow horns and develop the ability to fly ...oh that's rights you only learn about that after you become part of the inner circle lol smh..oh well


Yeah, according to the anti-Masons only the very "high ranking" Masons know these things.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Sep 25, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Yeah, according to the anti-Masons only the very "high ranking" Masons know these things.



"High ranking" Masons??? I AM personally less inclined to listen to any so-called high ranking Mason... experience has shown that often those are the members that have personal agendas of self-aggrandizement rather than contributing something to the Craft and society. 

I AM hard-pressed to see any nefarious plans or takeovers from individuals that cannot follow regulations they freely obligated themselves to follow. Apparently, too much is left up to interpretation and proper application - which most often doesn't happen.

Learning how to use the tools will take one farther than anticipated.

Just my opinion...


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 26, 2014)

The only high-level plot I've discovered has been personal greed disguised as selflessness. It's interesting what having the keys to Camelot will do to some people...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 26, 2014)

jamie.guinn said:


> As a former fundamentalist Christian I understand their dislike for freemasonry. Most of what was said was outright lies or conspiracy speculation that suited the needs of those with an agenda as leaders in the church. It also helped "prove" their understanding of the "end times" and the book of Revelation. The Freemasons and the NWO fit the ideal "bad guys".
> 
> To be honest, I'm actually surprised to hear of so many fundamentalist Christians who are also Freemasons since I remember that a big part of fundamentalism is that Christians aren't suppose to fellowship with unbelievers (or non-fundamentalist Christians for that matter). Dominionism played a big part and we were constantly told that Christians were to win the world for Jesus and were supposed to rule and reign in the earth.
> 
> ...


One point that you made that jumped out at me was "I remember that a big part of fundamentalism is that Christians aren't supposed to fellowship with unbelievers". To me this jives with my take on this. Almost all of the articles that I have read where Christians rebuke Masonry has to do with exactly what you said. It is primarily our religious tolerance that is most held against us.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 26, 2014)

Far as I can tell, the secrets of high-ranking Masonry are generally about kitchen cleanup.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 26, 2014)

BryanMaloney said:


> Far as I can tell, the secrets of high-ranking Masonry are generally about kitchen cleanup.


Lol, that's how it seems.


----------



## charles jackan (Oct 3, 2014)

Great


----------



## Jay Welch (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm Christian , but it seems that some that share my faith do not share my view of the world. To some if its not based on Christianity then it must be evil. Well to those people I submit that little league, volunteer fire departments, or our military are all open to people of ANY religious belief. And i'm sure most people don't consider these as evil or suspect. My point is just because we do not demand that a person praise Jesus does not make any of us evil or dangerous. And certainly for such a wealthy and powerful world dominating political machine you would think that we could get... let's say chair cushions or maybe trash bags that fit our trash cans! The ideas that people get are some what comical. When I say to someone there is No devil worshipping going on they reply that i'm under informed due to my low rank. So I say to them that as a Master Mason I am as much a Mason as any before me or after me, true I have only received the first three degrees, but this makes me privy to leagues more truth about the craft than any internet detective. Well they say I read this article about this guy who spilled the beans. And say I've read the same thing ands all lies, but you can never make them believe what choose not to. So I try to practice damage control while having a bit of fun with em!


----------



## Jay Welch (Mar 5, 2015)

The main thing that drew me to masonry was the men that I encountered in my life. After meeting several masons over the years I formed an opinion based on my personal experiences. These guys all had things in common whether they were A.F.&A.M. ,F.&A.M. or PHA or you name it these guys white black Hispanic clean cut or filthy from work were friendly, honest, descent men. I noticed that when two Masons met on the job site they treated each other like old friends. In short these people seemed like the kinda folks you wouldn't mind sharing a bus seat or park bench with. So how's that for a stereotype. In my case I had my prejudices ,but they were most certainly very favorable.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 11, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> One point that you made that jumped out at me was "I remember that a big part of fundamentalism is that Christians aren't supposed to fellowship with unbelievers". To me this jives with my take on this. Almost all of the articles that I have read where Christians rebuke Masonry has to do with exactly what you said. It is primarily our religious tolerance that is most held against us.



I remember drifting through one of those congregations in days past.

Mostly I remember this phrase:

God bless me,
my wife,
My son John,
and his wife.

God bless us four,
and NO MORE!

Taken from The Book of MY DADDY SAYS 12:2


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 11, 2015)

trysquare said:


> The only high-level plot I've discovered has been personal greed disguised as selflessness. It's interesting what having the keys to Camelot will do to some people...



Camelot, my dear Brother,
is a terrible thing to waste!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 11, 2015)

jwhoff said:


> I remember drifting through one of those congregations in days past.
> 
> Mostly I remember this phrase:
> 
> ...


Wow, seems like a very enclosed religion!


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, Brother Warrior1256, it was. 

Don't think I remember ANY windows upon the world. 

And, the offering plate was heavy and contained an engraving "Keep one tenth for Thy self."

And, the pastor had a "tax free" get off free card in his pocket.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 11, 2015)

Still, through his persistence and constant diligence, he did lead me to the LIGHT.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 11, 2015)

jwhoff said:


> Yes, Brother Warrior1256, it was.
> 
> Don't think I remember ANY windows upon the world.
> 
> ...


So the people were supposed to keep one tenth of their income for themselves and give 90% to the church?


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 11, 2015)

No, Brother.  To the pastor himself!

Still, there are times in which I over-_exasperate!
_
Something, I suppose, I learned from the dear pastor himself.

Hence, I have learned to atone for my sins.

I now sing and take up the offering at a traveling tent SHOW.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 17, 2015)

Man, that pastor must of been pulling in big bucks! I can see why you looked elsewhere brother.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 17, 2015)

I suppose it was his burden to bare.


----------

